# Problemas compilando gnome-extra/yelp (abierto)

## pelelademadera

bueno, quiero compilar gnome, pero tengo la traba en este paquete, no la puedo pasar

probe con FEATURES="-ccache -distcc" y es lo mismo

con MAKEOPTS="-j1" tampoco puedo

 *Quote:*   

> yelp-2.30.1:
> 
>         prefix:                   /usr
> 
>         source code location:     .
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> server server # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentooserverp4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

graciela

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, no se xq pero requiere xultunner con +cups

asi que solucione agregando la flag al paquete y haciendo un

```
emerge -1 cups xulrunner yelp
```

gracias

----------

